# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çfarë do ti ndalonit të dashurit/ës?

## sLimShady

P.s nese vertet mendon te zgjedhesh nje person pergjithmone ne jeten tende cka do ti ndalonit ps mos bej ate mos bej kete ?sdua te vishesh ksua zdua ashtu ?

----------


## AngelGirl

Nuk mund ti ndaloj menyren e veshjes ose edhe gjera tjera, sepse perpara se ta pranoj ne jeten time duhet ti mar parasysh te mirat dhe te kqijat e tija, dhe te vendos neqofse eshte i pershtatur per mua apo jo.

Ather edhe cuni vet duhet te di se shum gjera ne jeten e tij kur ishte bear do ndryshojne dhe ndalojne, qe mos te ket nevoje partnerja te ze vendin e nenes se tij duke ndenjur e kujtuar se cduhet bej etj.


ps: urime per temen  slim_shady

----------


## YaSmiN

Une do te ndaloja te me kerkonte llogarri ku isha me ke dola etj.Por para se ti ndaloja disa gjera do jepja ate besimin qe duhej ne qoftese ai nuk do ti pranonte do vazhdonte do merrja divorc :ngerdheshje: .Po tyja si te erdhi qe hape kete tem une ste kam ndaluar ndonje gje :PPPPPPPPPP?As llogari ste kam kerkuar:PPPPP

----------


## bunny

do i ndaloja pirjen e duhanit (nqfse e pin)..thjeshte per shkak te shendetit, te tija edhe timin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Aq shume do ti  ndaloja sa pertoj tja u them .

Kryesorja per mua eshte te mos flase shume me njerzit  qe si nje  mire .

Kurse per veshjet sme shqetesojne fare 

..........
..........
..........

----------


## Dito

Respektoj hapesirat e individit, perjashto rastin kur prekin *MORALIN* ose e mbiquajtur Shqip *Nderin*.

Dito.

----------


## sLimShady

> Une do te ndaloja te me kerkonte llogarri ku isha me ke dola etj.Por para se ti ndaloja disa gjera do jepja ate besimin qe duhej ne qoftese ai nuk do ti pranonte do vazhdonte do merrja divorc.Po tyja si te erdhi qe hape kete tem une ste kam ndaluar ndonje gje :PPPPPPPPPP?As llogari ste kam kerkuar:PPPPP


hahaahhhah  ti  do me ndalosh tekerkoj llogarie :P po  cado behet se una kerkoj  :ngerdheshje:  atere plasi divorci  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyllien

Mbase nuk do ti ndaloja asgje, por do te zgjidhja ate qe do tia ndalonte vetvetes ato gjera qe duhen ndaluar...

Ne nuk kontrollojme dot veten, te merremi me te tjeret...(eshte pak moskokeçarese kjo po çti besh). 

Desh harrova: Do ta ndaloja te me ndalonte mua per diçka pasi siç e shihni as une nuk do e ndaloja per asgje, (dhe pak dhe do kthehet ne paradox kjo)

PS: Te shohim kur te vije koha, se eshte shume lehte te flasesh e te mendosh por shume e veshtire te veprosh.

*Pershendetje*

----------


## green

Ndalon dicka qe nuk e duron dot. Kjo do te thote qe ndalesa eshte nje mase ekstreme. Dhe s'mund te kesh harmoni nese vendos masa ekstreme tek dikush.
Kur te pelqen dicka (me te vertete) te pelqen ashtu sic t'u servir ne castin e pare-pa i ndryshuar asnje gje.
Shume njerez bejne gabime fatale. Lidhen me dike duke i thene vetes qe me pas do ta bejne ate te ndryshoje?! Eshte mendjelehtesi! :shkelje syri: 
Une nuk do t'i ndaloja te bente asgje...sepse rregullat e nenkuptuara, ne menyre qe ne te dy te funksionojme natyrshem ai si dhe une vete i dime shume mire. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te gdhenden ne ndonje faqe muri... :buzeqeshje:  Keto "rregulla" diktohen nga zemra dhe nga ajo qe kemi te vertete...etj etj :shkelje syri: .

----------


## StormAngel

Cdohere kam tentuar te ri larg ketyre ndalimeve te sendeve partneres,per te vetmin shkak se mendoj se jane te teperta.
E vetmja gje qe do i ndaloja asaj eshte te kete person tjeter ne plan te dashurise duke me patur mua ne krah.Vetem kete.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## sLimShady

> Cdohere kam tentuar te ri larg ketyre ndalimeve te sendeve partneres,per te vetmin shkak se mendoj se jane te teperta.
> E vetmja gje qe do i ndaloja asaj eshte te kete person tjeter ne plan te dashurise duke me patur mua ne krah.Vetem kete.


kete c'do njeri stormo do i ndalonte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

> Cdohere kam tentuar te ri larg ketyre ndalimeve te sendeve partneres,per te vetmin shkak se mendoj se jane te teperta.
> E vetmja gje qe do i ndaloja asaj eshte te kete person tjeter ne plan te dashurise duke me patur mua ne krah.Vetem kete.






PS: Mire e ke thon jam dakort me mendim tend....bravo  :xhemla:

----------


## Chingy

> P.s nese vertet mendon te zgjedhesh nje person pergjithmone ne jeten tende cka do ti ndalonit ps mos bej ate mos bej kete ?sdua te vishesh ksua zdua ashtu ?


Do i ndaloja te me te ndalonte ndonje gje.

----------


## sLimShady

> Do i ndaloja te me te ndalonte ndonje gje.


lol sa mire ky  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Do ja ndaloja disa gjona qe un nuk i boj..

Nese un i bej edhe e dashura cka ka per te mos i bo?

----------


## shilera

> Respektoj hapesirat e individit, perjashto rastin kur prekin *MORALIN* ose e mbiquajtur Shqip *Nderin*.
> 
> Dito.


je shume racional IndritUne do i ndaloja takimet me ish te dashuren e tij 
shilera   :djall me brire:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Nuk do ta ndaloja neqoftese i pelqen te bej dicka qe nuk do *indikonte problem*  tek *vetia e tij* apo tek ne te dy...pshm neqoftese vazhdon te pij duhan, do bej gjithecka qe ta ndaloj...ose po te pij shume alkol...vec kaq...si vishet si duket, kete smund ta ndalloj pasi vet sdua te me ndaloj :P

----------


## FLORIRI

> Nuk mund ti ndaloj menyren e veshjes ose edhe gjera tjera, sepse perpara se ta pranoj ne jeten time duhet ti mar parasysh te mirat dhe te kqijat e tija, dhe te vendos neqofse eshte i pershtatur per mua apo jo.


Kjo goca ka shkrujt bukur.Ia mbeshtes mendimin........

Ja te ndez nje cigare tani se mu can hundet lol..

----------


## Sharmja

Do ta ndaloja te me krahasonte me ishat sepse une vete nuk do ta krahasoja asnjehere me ata
dhe do ti jepja liri me vetepergjegjesi ( dmth te gjitha teperimet ti ndalonte vete)

----------


## korcaprincess

_Ju lutem shkruani shqip!Flm._

----------

